# Residency question.



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Within the one year of residency prior to taking CS Boston requirement am I allowed to move within the city? I certainly don't want any problems arising on such a minute detail.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

PBiddy35 said:


> Within the one year of residency prior to taking CS Boston requirement am I allowed to move within the city? I certainly don't want any problems arising on such a minute detail.


Are you staying within the city or are you moving out??? If you stay in, you should be fine.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

You must have at least one year living in said city before you take the exam for preference. You can move 100 times within the same city so long as you you lived there for one year prior to taking the exam date.


----------

